# Ford 1910



## cjpetherick (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone know where the pressure relief/diverter valve is on a 1980s Ford 1910? I'm hoping this is the problem. The hydraulics work when I first start it up but after the tractor warms up (about 15- 20 minutes), nothing works -- no steering, no bucket, no three-point hitch. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't shoot me, but just to make sure.... you checked the level of the Transmission, Rear Axle and Hydraulic System Oil? (all shared....one reservoir)

The dipstick is right by the gear selector.... right under the key.

I'll pull my manual and look for pressure relief/diverter valve.... and get back to you...


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

How long has it been since you have replaced the hydraulic filter?

There was a thread a while back with a similar issue and it was suggested to replace the hydraulic oil filter.

The flow control valve is under the seat toward the front (you can see it when you climb on to sit down). Turn in (clockwise) to slow down the flow and turn cc to increase the flow.

HTH,
-Dad2FourWI


----------



## cjpetherick (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm changing the hydraulic filter tomorrow. Carquest had to get it from the warehouse. 

The fluid level is right on.


----------



## cjpetherick (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks so much. 

And I certainly wouldn't jump all over you for trying to help me. I appreciate it.






Dad2FourWI said:


> Don't shoot me, but just to make sure.... you checked the level of the Transmission, Rear Axle and Hydraulic System Oil? (all shared....one reservoir)
> 
> The dipstick is right by the gear selector.... right under the key.
> 
> I'll pull my manual and look for pressure relief/diverter valve.... and get back to you...


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

No worries.... I hope it works out! Report back to document your success for searches in the future...

I have two hoses off from my FEL that need to be replaced... so I will be topping my levels soon too...

Cheers!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think Dad2FourWI is right on regarding changing the hydraulic filter. My guess is that the filter is sufficiently plugged causing the pump to suck air through a leaking connection. Easy to check....pull the dipstick when the hydraulics quit working and look for tiny air bubbles in the fluid.


----------



## cjpetherick (Mar 22, 2015)

The new filter is coming tomorrow, so I'll definitely report back after I drain and replace the fluid and change the filter.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Make sure to use an equiv of Ford 134 Transmission/Rear Axle/Hydraulic System/Power Steering Oil... 

Page 32 of the Ford 1910 manual 

There are some older posts about this too....

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## cjpetherick (Mar 22, 2015)

I changed the fluid and the filter today, and it worked! The hydraulics worked again -- even after the tractor warmed up. I was able to drive it around and lift the bucket and three point hitch after the tractor was running for 30 minutes. 

I am so relieved!

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey, that is _great_ news!!!!!

It is always so nice when things work!!! 

Today got a way on me, but I am heading into town tomorrow to grab my two new FEL hoses... and then maybe my "old girl" (my tractor, not my wife!) will be up and running again!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------

